# The big pond 7/22/18.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...haven't did a post in awhile...heck haven't fished in awhile. Didn't feel like doing the westbranch thing and my river spots just not working out...so made trip out to fairport harbor and walked all the way out to the litehouse this morning. Using some homemade harness with crawlers and casting out into 3 foot waves and letting it sink to bottom...slow reel in and bam one eye after another! Around 10 am the waves grew to 6-8 feet! Just smashing against the litehouse...but kept at it and was still catching eyes!

Came home with 4 and had some throw backs...plus only 1 junk fish...lol. all in all one heck of a morning!

Don.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice work. I haven't fished off of that sine the late 80's!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That’s crazy. I go out there in the fall for steel. Never seen it like that!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hardcore man! Those are dangerous rocks out there! I gotta try that, but I think I will use a boat instead!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...It was like serious "ohio" surf fishing!

I was soaking wet...awesome!

Don.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was at headlands watching the speed boat races. They were coming completely out of the water. Some serious waves for sure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That first pic is awesome!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I walked the wall to jump off never to fish. Have to try it some time.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...went out for 2nd trip yesterday evening and got a few more eyes and this bonus smallmouth. 

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

How was the walk around the light house on those rocks? Slippery? Saw a couple guys slip into the drink once going around the L house, lost a few things they were carrying. Used to go out there for steel years back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The walk wasn't bad on the rocks...it was the walking in the sand to get to the rocks that killed me. I'm well trained with "rock" walking with all the trips to westbranch dam...LOL. 

It was a little slick here and there on the rocks yesterday with 2 spots that were tricky but not bad. Don't know how people do it around steelhead time out there but I'll be out there to give e it a shot. 

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for info, I went up on the rocks last fall and got into some steel, didn’t have to walk all the way to the end, plenty of fish cruise the Bay Area along the rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...my thinking too about not walking to the end...saw 1st hand 2 december's ago while fishing the short pier and seeing people land steel well before the litehouse. It's a heck of a spot just a long ride to get there...about 50 minutes for me.

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah same distance for me to, nice area to fish, you really had some driving time going up twice in same day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...actually took a phone video sunday evening going back home of the edge around litehouse. 

1st pick is looking back...easy peasy.
2nd pick is the edge.
3rd pick is around the corner.

A big log is jammed there as you can see...but the waves made it a bit slick. It wasn't bad as it's just a simple step to the log and 2 steps on it and then rock. That's probably the hardest part with a tricky spot after the litehouse but nothing major.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...I had to go back! It was driving me crazy on how I was catching eyes even with those big waves...I went home with 4 eyes...3 were mine and my buddy got one...I just had to go back and get my limit!...and I did!

Stay twisted. 

Don


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

All in all. A very commendable effort! --Tim


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I was up there yesterday evening with my brother after work and only caught some trash fish and got rained on. But still had fun.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Would a swimbait work? Have never fished harnesses... I think I'm going to make a drive up there myself....LOL


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The walleye bite varies. Some days they want blade baits. Others hj’s. They get in the worm mood in the summer. I usually bring a little of everything


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...haven't did a post in awhile...heck haven't fished in awhile. Didn't feel like doing the westbranch thing and my river spots just not working out...so made trip out to fairport harbor and walked all the way out to the litehouse this morning. Using some homemade harness with crawlers and casting out into 3 foot waves and letting it sink to bottom...slow reel in and bam one eye after another! Around 10 am the waves grew to 6-8 feet! Just smashing against the litehouse...but kept at it and was still catching eyes!
> 
> Came home with 4 and had some throw backs...plus only 1 junk fish...lol. all in all one heck of a morning!
> 
> Don.


Nice report and thank you for posting it. We do the long Conneaut wall. Last year we were catching walleye at this time of year, but they were all 14". We are going to try it this week, I hope. Last year, I dusted off a tackle box I had from the 1980's and pulled out some Erie Dearies. My 18 year old son asked "What the heck are those things?" Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...went out to the litehouse by fairport harbor tonight and I caught a wave...LOL.

absolutely insane out there today...very choppy water and a extreme current made fishing miserable. Fun was had though. Alot of people fishing on calm side and catching sheepshead and white perch/whitebass... nothing of size.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Willyfield said:


> Nice report and thank you for posting it. We do the long Conneaut wall. Last year we were catching walleye at this time of year, but they were all 14". We are going to try it this week, I hope. Last year, I dusted off a tackle box I had from the 1980's and pulled out some Erie Dearies. My 18 year old son asked "What the heck are those things?" Guess I'm getting old.


...how did you do out there that's if you went? I love big Erie dearies with a crawler. 

Don


----------

